# info on old tricycle



## grandkids (Jun 10, 2019)

Can anyone give me information on this old tricycle and its value?


----------



## Rambler (Jun 11, 2019)

I'm surprised someone hasn't been able to identify your tricycle as of yet. I did some additional searching and while I did not find anything conclusive I did find very similar examples built by Roadmaster around 1936-1938 time period. I can't say for sure your tricycle is a Roadmaster however I am very sure it is from that time period 1936-1938. As for value, these aerodynamically styled tricycles are typically more valuable than others however yours does have one issue which there appears to be some braze work done to the head area which has also scorched away the original paint in that and the surrounding area which will decrease value. As for a $ figure I do not fee qualified to offer a suggestion as to fair market value since tricycles are not my specialty but would guess it to be somewhere around $200 plus or minus $50. Others more in tune with the tricycle market may have an different opinion on price.


----------

